# Trapdoor Spiders in Michigan?



## milehigh (Jun 18, 2013)

Does anyone know if there are trapdoor spiders in Michigan? If so, do you have any tips on how to find them?


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jun 20, 2013)

Sphodros can be found in michigan.  Like the other purseweb spiders, they build long thin tube-like retreats at the base of trees, and use their enormous fangs to stab through the web and into whatever is unlucky enough to crawl onto it.

 IMO, they are more interesting than the "usual" trapdoors, as they are more visible.


----------



## josh_r (Jun 20, 2013)

anything that has to do with Michigan and inverts, I suggest you get a hold of John Apple. He will know if they are found there.


----------



## John Apple (Jun 20, 2013)

sphodros niger is in Michigan...Chelsea has a sizeable population as does gibralter island....this 'purse' spider does not make the usual tube up a tree or incline but instead makes one along the grass litter. Once you find one you will find many.....undisturbed fields and such you can find them away from developement or farmland.....Oddly enough I have found these along with variolus in the same acre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John Apple (May 4, 2017)

also Antrodiaetus unicolor is in Michigan.....


----------

